# Dominant 3 letter name for male gsd.



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

ive had my pup a couple days now and still no luck picking a name...first it was Rocco, then Gauge... I saw "Tsar" on the mainpage...BEAUTIFUL dog maybe the most impressive gsd ive ever seen no offense to anyone..and I like the name they picked for him also the meaning behind it, but I just wouldnt feel right using it can someone help me with a good three letter dominant name but im open for anything else. I love chevy cars but "camaro" is just to long and I cant seem to find a car part that sounds right except "turbo" but I dont have a Turbo in my car and I dont want to name my dog after my friends car part. I also like offroading...thought about naming him "Kawi" short for Kawasaki but That names fits better for an Akita...My last dog was named "Sam" Gsd/akita (RIP greatest dog ever) had him since i was 7 im 24 now..just yesterday I found out "sam" is the most common dog name in North America  Also the name of the gsd in "I am Legend"....hm "Legend" another good name..thanks everyone.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

ideas..

Khan
Jax
Jag
Ace
Axel
Kane
Oz
Rommel
Thor


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, for what its worth... i doubt that Tsar on the main page is the only Tsar









as far as 3 letter names, there is always Max & Rex... Dax is really nice too, and not so common. i've always liked Cruz, as well as Brick.

Photos always help


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I think Max is even more comman than Rex. At least it has been in our rescue. The most common names that have passed through our group are Max, Rocky, Dakota, and Lady. 

How about Enzo?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you post a photo? That might help jog a brain cell or two.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Ace


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

One way to hunt up a name is visit the rescue sites and humane society sites, read the names for the posted dogs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The dog in "I Am Legend" is called Sam in the movie and Abbey in real life.

Rex (Latin for King) is a very traditional German Shepherd name, especially in Germany. My family had at least three of them.









Another traditional German dog name is Asco, or Asko (my aunt had a dog named Asco), but I've not met any dogs in the US that were named that.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*IKE* is a good strong male GSD name.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wolf
Luke
Lucas
Hans

I like Ike alot.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Any reason you are limiting yourself to 3 letters?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I still like Gauge/Gage the best!

Car names - not necessarily Chevy
CAM (camshaft)
ROD 
VETT (4 letters, sounds like 3 - Corvette)
RAY (Stingray)
ED (1933/40 - Series ED)
CAV (Cavalier)
VAN


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Udo, Ulf, Uwe, Kai, Ako.


----------



## Nea (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not do sure about it sounding dominating..but my husband and I just got our puppy too last Thursday and we named him "Neo" from the Matrix. We figured he is "the One"...hee hee..it was either that or Morpheus or Seraph..


----------



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

it does not have to be 3 letter but three letters seens like it would be more snappy. Unfortunatly I cant post pics as for I am o mobile web, there were a few names mentioned I will run by the family.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

There was a male GSD in our CGC class named Khan and I loved that name. I thought it sounded very "regal" and robust.


I also like

Abe
Kilo
Tobi
Zach


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont have any three letter names, but I wanted to shed some light on one syllable names. They said you should use two syllable names or more. Studies show that dogs respond better to longer sounding names. Not many people know that or they just dont care, but I thought I will still put it out there. So you can decide.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a friend of mine had a gsd once named Chevy, I liked the name tho it isn't a real hardcore one..)


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

What letter do you need to start with? or is this for a call name?

How about UZI?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Ilovemydogit does not have to be 3 letter but three letters seens like it would be more snappy.


longer names can always be shortened when needed. i prefer two syllable names (Gia & Tilden) but more often than not they're called "G" and "Tilds".

so no need to limit yourself


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Name him TAZ!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JesseI dont have any three letter names, but I wanted to shed some light on one syllable names. They said you should use two syllable names or more. Studies show that dogs respond better to longer sounding names. Not many people know that or they just dont care, but I thought I will still put it out there. So you can decide.


Geez, and all this time I thought it was that they do better with one or two syllables, nothing longer. I do like "Legend" like the OP mentioned. But I really think a pic is helpful and the OP would maybe get more suggestions that way.


----------



## sadie (Nov 9, 2009)

Zac
Tai
alot in England that want 3 letters have Ben (bit soft i guess)
if misty (weather when we brought her home lol)would have been a boy it would have been 
Bently (after the car)
or
Vegas (after my additcion to Las Vegas) 

have fun looking for a name 
sadie x


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

If we were getting a boy my son would want to name him Axl. 7 years old and a GnR fan, LOL.

Atos is a nice name too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Cody
Lexx
Loki
Cisco
Deter
Stone
Rexx
Bodie

you've only had your dog for few days.
after being with the dog for awhile
a name might come to you.
i named my dog before he was born.
do you a registered name (name on paper)?


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

my boys name is a Ace and let me tell you he thinks he is a ace over everything lol


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Tom


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Rory (red king)


----------

